# 08 brute fuel pump Problem



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok so I just finished up putting the new wiring harness on thinking that would fix my problem with the fuel pump not supplying fuel to the injectors. before I replaced the wiring harness I replaced the fuel pump with a used fuel pump the guy said it was working when he pulled it off and I hooked it up directly to the battery to check and it did work. I am going to go ahead and replace all the the fuses even though they are not bad by the looks of them and if that dont work I dont know what to do. Any Ideas guys?:thinking: Oh yeah I also pulled the gas line out and blew through it to make sure there was nothing in it too


----------



## smutty11 (Jul 2, 2010)

does the fuel pump even turn on for 3 seconds when you turn the ignition on?


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Its not coming on at all and one of the relays are clicking


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

brute21 said:


> I replaced the fuel pump with a used fuel pump the guy said it was working when he pulled it off and I hooked it up directly to the battery to check and it did work.


That's not how you check the fuel pump on EFI Brutes. See the manual. You need to measure the actual flowrate. Or test by actual riding.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

problem is I cant test either one because its not even pumping fuel Im leaning towards the ecu or some sensor not supplying it. Before all this happend it would barely supply fuel and then it just stopped on my old pump so I put the new Used one in and nothing, who knows mabe I got a bad pump


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I was tinkering with some stuff under my seat awhile back and had unplugged my cdi to switch with a different one and when I switched back I didnt have mine plugged in all the way due to sand being packed inside the plug at the bottom keeping it from "clicking" together. My fuel pump didnt turn on when the key was on and bike wouldnt start. After wiggling a few wires I got to the cdi and when I moved it the fuel pump buzzed for a sec and back off. Unplugged cdi and looked inside and noticed the sand...dug it out with a small pick/blew it out and plugged back together and everything started back working. ....May not be the same case for you, but definately something simple that I'd check.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

good Idea I will give it a shot tonight when I get home Im going to bring a bottle of that keyboard cleaner home and try it out.


----------



## smutty11 (Jul 2, 2010)

There's two relays that click when you turn the ignition on. One's the fuel pump relay the other's the ignition control relay. The fuel pump one stays on for 3 seconds. If the fuel pump relay isn't clicking you've either got a blown fuse, corroded connection, bad relay, or fried computer.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

well I know the ignition control relay is clicking but I dont hear or feel the fuel pump relay so I am narrowing it down I know its not the fuse because I put all new fuses in it I know its not a bad relay so tonight I am going to barrow my brothers computer and see if that is the problem. thats for your input smutty11 I hope to get this solved before deer season haha


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok when I put my brothers cpu in and I turned it over both relays worked and the fuel pump relay did like it should and stayed on for 3 seconds and then cut off BUT.... the fuel pump still did not spray any fuel out. I checked voltage on the fuses in the fuse box and everything is getting power, then I checked the connector that plugs into the fuel pump and only 1 of the 4 prongs is getting power - is this correct? Tonight when I get home I am going to hook the pump up directly to the battery and run it for 3 seconds and then hook it up to the bike again and see if its seized up or anything. Anybody know what I should try next?


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Your not supposed to run the pumps dry.. That's the worst thing that you can do to them. i would try to run the pump another way to make sure its not the pump itself.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Undo the connector on top of the fuel pump. You will see 4 pins as shown below. Two for the fuel pump motor and two for the fuel level switch. The two pins closer to the center of the fuel pump are for the fuel pump motor. You can try connecting direct 12V there. This direct checking method only verifies that fuel pump motor is working or not. But that's a start for you. Actual flow rate test is a whole another thing.










MGM


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

I know u may have already checked this but make sure your tip sensor is the right side up and reset. also ill buy your bad pump don't throw it away.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

redgrizz sorry I just posted something on your thread I would give you mine but when I got my used pump from the guy the top peice that you are talking about was broke on it and I had to swap my old one out.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

By the way guys I fixed the problem last night FINALLY I had to swap ECU and one of the wires was not getting a good connection. the pump finally came on and it cranked up. Gotta put her clothes back on now. How hard is it removing the gas tank I need to clean it out before I put everything back on her?


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

brute21 said:


> Gotta put her clothes back on now. How hard is it removing the gas tank I need to clean it out before I put everything back on her?


Before you putting clothes on her, don't you want to test ride her first?

Pump turing on does not mean 100% OK yet. One common problem with "used" pump is insufficient fuel flowrate at high rpm due to clogged filterS. Yes, there are 2 filters on the Brute fuel pump, inlet and outlet. The only way to check is to test ride. It takes good 2 hours to remove/reinstall the fuel tank.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I've had sand in both filters. Do as MeanGreen says on cleaning them...it's one tedious task! Second make sure the fuel tank is completely free of sand/mud.


----------

